# Going rate for service



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

5 doobie's and a quart of Jack


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

No one is going to give you any serious answers until you fill out your profile or at least give your location under your posted name.
BTW my crystal ball is broken.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd be around 26k plus materials.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a look at this forum link. It will give you the info needed to participate.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/


----------



## reggieelectric (Jun 4, 2018)

Haha alright, I didn’t realize that. 



Bird dog said:


> No one is going to give you any serious answers until you fill out your profile or at least give your location under your posted name.
> BTW my crystal ball is broken.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate this going rate talk because even if you should follow it (which you shouldn't) no one can give you an accurate number.

I always see people saying things like "_The going rate around here is $65-75/hour, you can't charge more than that._". Yet there are franchises and big contractors charging $200/hour in their town. As well as (smart and handsome) smaller contractors.

It's all gossip, and its never true.

The only time that you should use the "going rate" is to *raise* your rates. Let's say that you work out your own numbers and see that you have to charge $2,300 for a service upgrade, but then you hear that other contractors are getting $2,700, then raise your price!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

reggieelectric said:


> with a new larger on. *Minus the cost of breakers*, what do you think is a fair price.


Why? Most ECs would get a new panel with breakers cheaper IMO.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

reggieelectric said:


> Hey all, I’m just looking to see what the average going rate is to replace an old panel with a new larger on. Minus the cost of breakers, what do you think is a fair price.


The clock is ticking on filling out your profile or this thread evaporates. lain:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> The clock is ticking on filling out your profile or this thread evaporates. lain:


In a ball of fire??? Can I bring the marshmallows for S'mores?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Prepare your bid and then multiply by 2.5. You would be surprised at how accurate that is.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

reggieelectric said:


> Hey all, I’m just looking to see what the average going rate is to replace an old panel with a new larger on. Minus the cost of breakers, what do you think is a fair price.


there is so much information contained in this request, it's hard to know where to begin.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I hate this going rate talk because even if you should follow it (which you shouldn't)





HackWork said:


> Let's say that you work out your own numbers and see that you have to charge $2,300 for a service upgrade, but then you hear that other contractors are getting $2,700, then raise your price!


Huh?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

FWIW

The average going rate is 8 man hours.

Take out small resi panel, install new one. Panel Only, Nothing included.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Helmut said:


> Huh?


I think I was quite clear.

Take your rabble rousing elsewhere!


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I think I was quite clear.
> 
> Take your rabble rousing elsewhere!


:wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

reggieelectric said:


> Hey all, I’m just looking to see what the average going rate is to replace an old panel with a new larger on. Minus the cost of breakers, what do you think is a fair price.


So easy, residential panel push-pull:

Panel $1000

Service drop/connection $1000

Wiring/breakers $1000

Because fee $1500

There you go!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't we confine the pricing conversations and the posting of prices to the *Business Lounge (Private)
A private area for professional contractors to discuss the more sensitive parts of their business* ?

IBTL


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Can't we confine the pricing conversations and the posting of prices to the *Business Lounge (Private)
> A private area for professional contractors to discuss the more sensitive parts of their business* ?
> 
> IBTL


No one listens to you anyway!:surprise:


But I agree :biggrin:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Can't we confine the pricing conversations and the posting of prices to the *Business Lounge (Private)
> A private area for professional contractors to discuss the more sensitive parts of their business* ?
> 
> IBTL


We don't have to ... I just learned in this thread that it takes 8 man hours.

So, trunkslammin' @ $50 ... $400

Glad I saw this , I thought it was tree fiddy 

:biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> We don't have to ... I just learned in this thread that it takes 8 man hours.
> 
> So, trunkslammin' @ $50 ... $400
> 
> ...


You work too cheap!

If there isn't $1000 above all to blow on a hobby purchase I wouldn't do the job.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You work too cheap!
> 
> If there isn't $1000 above all to blow on a hobby purchase I wouldn't do the job.


You have to account for hookers and blo when you price out the job, and that stuff is getting expensive these days.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Switched said:


> You have to account for hookers and blo when you price out the job, and that stuff is getting expensive these days.


Pretty much everything is $$ up here, but hookers and an 8 ball ... tree fiddy covers it :biggrin:

:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> You have to account for hookers and blo when you price out the job, and that stuff is getting expensive these days.


LOL, my hobbies lean more to scuba diving, firearms, and buying boat fuel!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Pretty much everything is $$ up here, but hookers and an 8 ball ... tree fiddy covers it :biggrin:
> 
> :vs_laugh:


Not that I know from personal experience but you need a better class of hooker....like the tree fiddy for 20 minutes kind.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL, my hobbies lean more to scuba diving, firearms, and buying boat fuel!


I like how your accountant categorizes things.:vs_cool:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not that I know from personal experience but you need a better class of hooker....like the tree fiddy for *20 minutes* kind.


20 minutes:surprise: ... What's taking so long



:vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought he was talking about a service upgrade because of the title and the sub-forum that he put it in.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I thought he was talking about a service upgrade because of the title and the sub-forum that he put it in.


Good point. When I read his posts, I took it to mean he was a trunkslammer/wanna be EC.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Switched said:


> No one listens to you anyway!:surprise:
> 
> 
> But I agree :biggrin:





emtnut said:


> We don't have to ... I just learned in this thread that it takes 8 man hours.
> 
> So, trunkslammin' @ $50 ... $400
> 
> ...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

flyboy said:


>


Don't you "" me ... :vs_mad:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Don't you "" me ... :vs_mad:


:vs_smirk:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Don't you "" me ... :vs_mad:


First he doesn't do as I say, now he is sassing you. I don't know what to do anymore...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> First he doesn't do as I say, now he is sassing you. I don't know what to do anymore...


We should go easy on him ... I think he's going thru male menopause:sad:

That or a lack of O2 in his plane !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> We should go easy on him ... I think he's going thru male menopause:sad:
> 
> That or a lack of O2 in his plane !


:Thumbs up:

Agreed 100%!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> 20 minutes:surprise: ... What's taking so long
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_laugh:



:sad: Oh man!

Does your poor wife ever smile?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

